# exceso consumo memoria (cerrado)

## ps2

Buenas

Recientemente instalé gentoo en una via epia con procesador 800mhz que compré hace poco.

Justo le puse la gentoo 2005.1 dado que tenia raros problemas de red con FreeBSD.

Con gentoo esos problemas han desaparecido pero ha surgido otro muy raro: consume demasiada RAM.

No tiene en su arranque a las X, tan solo FTP, SSH, y mldonkey que a su vez tiene pocas cosas para descargar (y aunque fueran mil, esto no me ha pasado nunca).

Os hago una copia de free:

```

$ free

             total       used       free     shared    buffers     cached

Mem:        507208     500860       6348          0      19880     442108

-/+ buffers/cache:      38872     468336

Swap:       996020       2632     993388

```

Los procesos que mas ram consumen son mlnet con un 16% del total. los demas procesos no llegan a 1% mas bien 0.1.

El kernel es 2.6.12-gentoo-r6 

alguna idea?Last edited by ps2 on Mon Aug 15, 2005 4:28 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## kamikaze04

Habria que mirar que cosas te estan chupando memoria en concreto, 

puedes hacerlo con ps, o yo al menos lo hago con ">> top" y despues le doy a la "M" para que me lo ordene por consumo de memoria...

Ya nos dices.

Saludos

----------

## ps2

La he rebotado hace un rato largo (desde el primer post) y este es el nuevo free

```
$ free

             total       used       free     shared    buffers     cached

Mem:        507208     500372       6836          0      20396     440972

-/+ buffers/cache:      39004     468204

Swap:       996020          0     996020
```

y este es el top

```
top - 12:23:00 up  1:50,  2 users,  load average: 0.10, 0.20, 0.25

Tasks:  34 total,   1 running,  33 sleeping,   0 stopped,   0 zombie

Cpu(s):  0.0% us,  0.7% sy,  0.3% ni, 98.0% id,  0.7% wa,  0.0% hi,  0.3% si

Mem:    507208k total,   499780k used,     7428k free,    20472k buffers

Swap:   996020k total,        0k used,   996020k free,   440652k cached

  PID USER      PR  NI  VIRT  RES  SHR S %CPU %MEM    TIME+  COMMAND

 5241 p2p       34  19 20720  16m 2752 S  1.0  3.2   2:30.71 mlnet

 5243 p2p       34  19 20720  16m 2752 S  0.0  3.2   0:00.00 mlnet

 5244 p2p       34  19 20720  16m 2752 S  0.0  3.2   0:00.00 mlnet

 5530 crsn      16   0  6380 2028 1612 S  0.0  0.4   0:02.28 sshd

22758 crsn      15   0  6216 1996 1612 S  0.0  0.4   0:00.16 sshd

 5524 root      16   0  6012 1832 1480 S  0.0  0.4   0:00.06 sshd

22752 root      16   0  6008 1824 1480 S  0.0  0.4   0:00.06 sshd

 5302 root      16   0  3376 1492 1224 S  0.0  0.3   0:00.00 sshd

 5531 crsn      15   0  2576 1344 1088 S  0.0  0.3   0:00.04 bash

22759 crsn      16   0  2576 1344 1088 S  0.0  0.3   0:00.04 bash

23138 crsn      16   0  2048 1028  816 R  0.3  0.2   0:00.11 top

 5385 root      21   0  2988  812  624 S  0.0  0.2   0:00.00 vsftpd

 5341 root      16   0  1708  716  604 S  0.0  0.1   0:00.00 cron

 4810 root      15   0  1696  696  548 S  0.0  0.1   0:00.01 syslog-ng

 5438 root      16   0  1596  664  564 S  0.0  0.1   0:00.08 agetty

 5441 root      15   0  1596  664  564 S  0.0  0.1   0:00.00 agetty

 5439 root      15   0  1592  660  564 S  0.0  0.1   0:00.00 agetty

 5440 root      15   0  1592  660  564 S  0.0  0.1   0:00.00 agetty

 5442 root      15   0  1592  660  564 S  0.0  0.1   0:00.00 agetty

 5443 root      15   0  1592  660  564 S  0.0  0.1   0:00.00 agetty

    1 root      16   0  1452  488  428 S  0.0  0.1   0:00.67 init

  823 root      14  -4  1460  452  388 S  0.0  0.1   0:00.11 udevd

    2 root      34  19     0    0    0 S  0.0  0.0   0:00.03 ksoftirqd/0

    3 root      10  -5     0    0    0 S  0.0  0.0   0:00.06 events/0

    4 root      10  -5     0    0    0 S  0.0  0.0   0:00.03 khelper

    5 root      15  -5     0    0    0 S  0.0  0.0   0:00.00 kthread

    7 root      20  -5     0    0    0 S  0.0  0.0   0:00.00 kacpid

   56 root      10  -5     0    0    0 S  0.0  0.0   0:00.01 kblockd/0

  110 root      20   0     0    0    0 S  0.0  0.0   0:00.00 pdflush

  111 root      15   0     0    0    0 S  0.0  0.0   0:00.79 pdflush

  112 root      15   0     0    0    0 S  0.0  0.0   0:00.00 kswapd0

  113 root      16  -5     0    0    0 S  0.0  0.0   0:00.00 aio/0

  703 root      16   0     0    0    0 S  0.0  0.0   0:00.00 kseriod

  783 root      15   0     0    0    0 S  0.0  0.0   0:01.02 kjournald
```

----------

## indasc

Cuando tienes memoria libre el kernel la utiliza para ir guardando cosas que cree que puede necesitar en un futuro, asi en caso de necesitarlas no tendra que esperar a cargarlas desde el disco duro.

Fijate que en "cached" tienes 440 MBs y la swap ni la esta usando, si quieres ver memoria libre, haz el free nada mas reiniciar.

Saludos

----------

## ps2

hmm si pero es excesivo. mi otro gentoo (dsd donde escribo) no llega a tanto y carga X con su KDE incluido... el servidor no carga ni X, tan solo servidor ssh, ftp y mlnet

----------

## kamikaze04

Hablo desde la ignorancia de no haber usado nunca mldonkey....pero no es posible que se este cacheando el contenido que la gente se esta descargando de ti para asi no rascar todo el rato de disco duro?

Quizas parando el mlnet, y reinciando y dejandolo un rato, veras que ya no te consume tanta.

----------

## DDrDark

Pues lo primero q yo haria seria asegurarme de que esos procesos q corres, ssh, mldonkey etc no sean los que en realidad te estan consumiendo la RAM (aunque en el top no lo muestre asi). Asi sabrias si es problema de alguna configuracion, compilacion o del kernel, o por el contrario es por culpa de uno de esos servicios

salu2

----------

## dryadcito

Como se apuntaba por ahí arriba (indasc) la memoria libre se aprovecha siempre. Cada vez que lees algo de un disco lo que has leido pasa por una caché de bloques donde se queda. Si vuelves a hacer referencia a esos bloques se leen de la caché, que como está en memoria principal, es mucho más rápido que el disco. Por eso si arrancas firefox, lo cierras, y en un intervalo lo bastante corto de tiempo (  cuando llenas la RAM se desalojan los bloques más antiguos por los más nuevos que hayas leído ) firefox arranca muchisimo más rápido.

Esto ya es conjeturar, pero mldonkey probablemente lee una gran cantidad de archivos según va compartiendolos, por lo que es normal que se use toda la memoria libre con bloques que se han leido, que se corresponden a esos archivos.

En el sistema desde el que escribes apenas leeras de disco los binarios y librerias necesarios para cargar el servidor X, KDE, el navegador ... y luego nada más, mientras que en el otro estás leyendo constantemente distintas partes de distintos archivos. No te preocupes por esto, porque cuando hace falta memoria para cargar una aplicación, un archivo, lo que sea, se eliminan los bloques de la caché de bloques necesarios, de modo que nunca te estorbará.

----------

## ps2

Teneis razón! no habia pensado en eso  :Embarassed: 

gracias por vuestras respuestas

un saludo!

----------

